# Homelite chainsaw carburetor problems



## jeruss (Jul 26, 2010)

Hey, Guys. I recently put a new gasket and diaphragm kit on the Zama carburetor for my Homelite chainsaw because I thought the diaphragm that acts like the fuel pump was dried out (this apparently was not the case). Unfortunately, this did not solve the problem. The symptoms persist. It will start for a second but will then die. I know it is running lean, but I do not believe there are any leaks. The gasket where the carburetor attachs to the intake is in good shape. I can spray WD-40 in the throat, and the saw will run for a few seconds and die. The lines to the carburetor are not obstructed so it should be getting fuel unless there is an obstruction inside the body of the carb. Any thoughts? I am thinking that I should have just bought another carburetor instead of a gasket kit. Thanks.


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

Just out of curiosity, what model is this saw? what is ut-nnnnn ID ??


----------



## jeruss (Jul 26, 2010)

It is the UT 10518.
18" bar 46 cc engine


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

You going to have nothing but trouble with that saw if it has a yellow starter handle on it its one that is made in china period and will not operate like the older homelites do been better off getting a older saw and fixing it up to run

Just letting you know ahead of time


----------



## jeruss (Jul 26, 2010)

I do not think that it has a yellow handle although it is only three years old.


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

jeruss said:


> I do not think that it has a yellow handle although it is only three years old.


I have nos homelite parts sometimes people can take nos parts and make a brand new saw out of them parts that will last them 20 years so in the long run its worth fixing up older usa made saws


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Not all the Yellow handle homelite saws are made in china, I have had a couple of those newer home-lite saws and they do pretty good once the carburetor is rebuilt and adjusted properly.

It sounds like you have an obstruction in the carburetor. Did you completely disassemble, clean and rebuild the carb, or just replace the diaphragm?


----------



## jeruss (Jul 26, 2010)

I just replaced the diaphragms. Prior to that I did clean the carburetor somewhat. I did not completely disassemble it.


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

I would try a rebuild kit, and make sure you blow all the passageways out with carburetor cleaner. Take Both sides of the carburetor apart and make sure everything goes back the way it came apart.


----------



## armymedic80 (Aug 11, 2010)

My friend, the price of the chainsaw is the biggest clue why some outperform and are more reliable than others. Invest in a Husqvana or Echo and you won't have a problem like you're describing. Poulan Pro and Homelite are a waste of money and you end up tossing them in the garbage in the end. If you decide to repair your Homelite, you will see it break down again very soon. Buy a Husqvana or Echo.


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

They May be Junk but Im often forced to fix alot of them, because people are willing to pay me. If I had all the money in the world I would just go tell people to F*** off and go buy a Stihl.


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

justin i understand where you come from on that small business people are hurting right now


----------



## torence20 (Sep 11, 2010)

first thing i would do is make sure your tank has fresh gas in it not the gas that you first dumped in it three years ago then as stated above take the carb off and thoroughly clean it and rebuild a new filter in the tank never hurts while your at it


----------

